
Running Linux apps on Windows using andLinux - iamelgringo
http://www.andlinux.org/
======
fiaz
What is the difference between andLinux and coLinux?

<http://www.colinux.org/>

<http://www.andlinux.org/>

They seem to have similar logos and website...

~~~
nirmal
My understanding is coLinux is just the kernel recompiled as a Windows
executable while andLinux includes a Xserver to run GUIs.

------
dkasper
I want to try this, but the download won't start for me. I'm skeptical about
running a distro that can't even put up a good server!

